# Closed Captioning



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Some channels on Nowhere TV have closed captioning. Is there any way to turn off this annoying feature?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and opposite q - how to turn CC on Roku's movies ?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

There is not any closed captioning setting even with the new update.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Not as annoying as useless posts.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> and opposite q - how to turn CC on Roku's movies ?


Captions are a function of the channel, not the Roku box. For example, Netflix has captioning for most titles but some other channels don't.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gjrhine said:


> Not as annoying as useless posts.


And the usefulness of this post is what?

Seems like the original post and those following are good questions to me.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Now as to the topic, , seems like there are a couple issues/possibilities here.

Are we certain it is CC we're seeing and not subtitles? While I suspect we all know the difference, for some reason that popped in my head when talking about CC that can't be turned off.

And are we sure the CC isn't coming from the TV through that source? Some boxes will forward CC to the TV, some won't.

SeaBeagle, any chance the new upgrade is partial support for CC and they didn't put it into the menus yet? (Seems like bad form to me, but I've seen crazier things happen.) 

Diana, to your point, sometimes it also can be carrier not forwarding the CC (yet) that is embedded in the original channel stream, but lost in translation (and re-recompression...)

Anyone know how the CC laws are being interpreted for the new technologies? I'm sure someday they will be required too, but not sure of the current status.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

gjrhine said:


> Not as annoying as useless posts.


This is true. Peeps ask questions that do not ms,e any sense.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> This is true. Peeps ask questions that do not ms,e any sense.


Just like your post. I suggest you use Spell Check before critiquing others. :sure:


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> ...Diana, to your point, sometimes it also can be carrier not forwarding the CC (yet) that is embedded in the original channel stream, but lost in translation (and re-recompression...)
> 
> Anyone know how the CC laws are being interpreted for the new technologies? I'm sure someday they will be required too, but not sure of the current status.
> 
> ...


Good point. "True" closed captioning is data that is embedded in the stream of data sent to the TV and the TV then presents that on screen. This is not the only way to get dialog to appear as words on the screen. DirecTV, for example, has their own sub-title system which is distinct from the closed captions sent from the content provider.

At the moment, in the case of Roku, the only captioning service is the one provided by the content ("channel" in Roku-speak) provider, if any. As you point out, regulations regarding closed captions for IP delivery are virtually non-existent and still being formulated. The situation for Roku is different than for DirecTV in that once a channel is "loaded" on the Roku, the connection is direct from the Roku box to the provider. This makes it much more difficult (nearly impossible) for Roku to provide their own captioning service.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Diana C said:


> Good point. "True" closed captioning is data that is embedded in the stream of data sent to the TV and the TV then presents that on screen. This is not the only way to get dialog to appear as words on the screen. DirecTV, for example, has their own sub-title system which is distinct from the closed captions sent from the content provider.
> 
> At the moment, in the case of Roku, the only captioning service is the one provided by the content ("channel" in Roku-speak) provider, if any. As you point out, regulations regarding closed captions for IP delivery are virtually non-existent and still being formulated. The situation for Roku is different than for DirecTV in that once a channel is "loaded" on the Roku, the connection is direct from the Roku box to the provider. This makes it much more difficult (nearly impossible) for Roku to provide their own captioning service.


Thanks, Diana. I figured someone would know more details--and I'm not surprised tis you.

Peace,
Tom


----------

